
New York and San Francisco May Not Bounce Back - chollida1
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-08-10/new-york-san-francisco-u-s-cities-will-struggle-after-covid-19
======
fred_is_fred
Whomever wrote this needs to go look at job openings. I still see dozens and
dozens that say "remote for now, then NY or SF". Until those companies decide
that they can move or that people really can work remotely, SF and NY will be
okay.

~~~
jklm
Why do you assume that companies will decide remote work is suboptimal and
will go back to in-office work?

~~~
fred_is_fred
Because all the job describes say "remote for now" and I'm not willing to quit
my current job in the hopes that they won't want me to move a family of 4 to
NY or SF?

~~~
ta17711771
Except for the growing list of techy or popular firms that are all going WFH
into 2021 or permanently?

------
alpineidyll3
The situation is definitely unstable. If elite workers manage to use working
remotely to pocket the income taxes they'd pay, there could be a taxbase
exodus. The governments of these cities could end up in a high-tax death
spiral when this is added onto the bare costs of the CV disaster.

